# Sig Request



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I want a sick Badr Hari sig please!

Pics:














































Title: The Golden Boy

Sub-Text: Wise

Colors: Dont really care I guess red and black so you have a starting point.

Size:400x200 or whatever fits. 

Avatar? No

I want the sig to have Hari throwing on the left at Graham and I put a couple pics of him coming back from the right so hes basically striking at himself. I didnt know which one would fit best so I just put a bunch of pics coming from the right. I think the second one would probably fit in best. Im not sure if the pics are to big, if they are let me know and Ill try and find some other ones. 

I also put a pic of him just chilling that you can hopefully throw in the middle although that might make it to cluttered. If it does just toss it out. If that doesnt really work feel free to do whatever you want. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmm I'm definetly going to have to make something for this later tonight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Is the top pic the one with graham? I cant tell whats going on in it, I was confused but it looks like sombody is ducking his shot am I right?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah the top pic is the one with Graham in it.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Is the top pic the one with graham? I cant tell whats going on in it, I was confused but it looks like sombody is ducking his shot am I right?


Pretty much, Hari started a fight at the press conference with Graham, threw one punch that kind of landed and everything else missed. Graham then broke Hari's jaw in multiple places during the fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I did not know of this Ive never really followed K-1 that much just watch what I can online and when ever it comes on the fight network, Thanks MLS, Knowledge is power!!!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

MLS said:


> Pretty much, Hari started a fight at the press conference with Graham, threw one punch that kind of landed and everything else missed. Graham then broke Hari's jaw in multiple places during the fight.


Wasn't this for their 2nd fight?

I might give this one a go, might.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Wasn't this for their 2nd fight?
> 
> I might give this one a go, might.


Pretty sure it was the first fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I tried using the top pic but it just wasnt working for me so I droped it and tried with two others and the casual pic, but it ended up looking better without the casual pic either so, here it is anyways.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Awesome job dude.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah I didn't listen to much of your request. Sorry.

Anyway here's the sig I made.










Let me know if you don't like the scanlines or anything.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Awesome job as well. I think Ill probably have to throw these on a rotation.:thumbsup:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Whoa, did I make that?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

You'd think so huh with how good it is?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

very nice MJ....i like it a lot


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

A white scan line would have been nice, but I like this as well, very denimy.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I figured i'd look at how it looked with white scanlines and I agree it looks way better.

If you like it this way better feel free to use it Wise.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i like the blue better...just me though


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

You also like Frank Mir :confused01:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

hey he beat nog didnt he.....suck it


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Just wondering if you get a chance if you could change the golden boy to the devil prince.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks a lot dude, the final product is much better then I first expected to get.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

No problem I'm glad you liked it.


----------

